# Constantly Rebooting



## agoldberg (Jan 17, 2003)

I went to watch a show on my Series 2 (upgraded to 220hrs) Tivo last night and when I turned on the TV it said "Powering up please wait" it then got to the almost there screen, then flickered and went blank and then back to the "powering up..." screen  . Turned off power by unplugging the power cord and plugging it back in, still no go.

I ran diagnostics on the original drive A (40GB) and it came back as it was bad. The upgrade drive (Drive B, 160GB) is in good shape. It is OK if I lose the recordings on the drive.

What do I need to do to either:

1) Replace Drive A with Drive B and make it only a single drive 160GB Tivo

or

2) Replace Drive A with a new drive and keep Drive B as Drive B

I would prefer to do option 1 as I would not need to get a new HDD right away.

I have another Tivo that I might be able to get an image from. It is also a 2 drive upgraded Tivo. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If the other TiVo is of the same model you can make a backup without saving the recordings and if you use the Shrink option -s will create a backup image of the TiVo's original drive size. 

After restoring to the 160G drive when put in the TiVo you will have to "Clear and Delete Everything".


----------



## w4kh (Jan 1, 2006)

I am having the same constant rebooting problem... I attempted to change the connection type from phone to network, and set a static IP... and after a year or more of flawless working, now it "Powering up please wait", "Almost there..." and after 65% of the satillite download it reboots again (and again, and again)... any solution?
Any way I can save the recording on the unit?
I have installed a new drive to fix the reboot, but I want the recording on the drive... how to get them back?


----------

